# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Elfas veikala meklētājs!

## krabis

Kad beidzot tiks sataisīts meklētājs! Šodien atkal aplauzos, vajadzīgs ir pasūtīt mosfetu SSS10N60B, 600 V, 10 A, N-kanāls, meklētājs protams neko neatrod, pašam caurskatīt 94 lapas ar lauž, laikam pasūtīšu no lemona, tur meklētājs uzreiz piedāvā, kaut ar esmu jau daudzgadīgs Elfas klients un lemona piegādes termiņi īsti neapmierina....

PS. Ta bļin būtu vismaz tās 94 lappuses sakārtojuši kaut kādā loģiskā secībā pēc stāvas, pēc sprieguma, pēc nosaukumiem kaut alfabētiskā secībā, bet tur taču ir kiš miš ar makaroniem, bļāviens!!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Diemžēl šāda prece nav ELFA produktu klāstā, tāpēc arī neatrodas meklētājā.

----------

